# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Άρθρα & Μελέτες Μελών >  Αναβολικό Παράθυρο Ευκαιρίας -  Βιβλιογραφική Ανασκόπηση

## average_joe

_Μετάφραση από το άρθρο:
Nutrient timing revisited: is there a post-exercise anabolic window?: post-exercise nutrient timing.
_

*Συζήτηση
*
Παρά τους ισχυρισμούς ότι η πρόσληψη θρεπτικών συστατικών αμέσως μετά την άσκηση είναι απαραίτητη, ώστε να μεγιστοποιηθούν τα μυικά κέρδη, δεν έχει οριστικοποιηθεί ακόμα τεκμηριωμένη άποψη για την ύπαρξη του ‘αναβολικού παράθυρου ευκαιρίας’ . 




Η υπόθεση αυτή βασίζεται σε μεγάλο βαθμό σε μια άλλη, ότι δηλαδή  η προπόνηση διεξάγεται σε κατάσταση νηστείας. 
Κατά τη διάρκεια άσκησης που γίνεται σε κατάσταση νηστείας, αυξάνεται η μυική πρωτεινοδιάσπαση που προκαλείται από το αρνητικό ισοζύγιο αμινοξέων κάτι που εξακολουθεί να ισχύει και μεταπροπονητικά παρά το γεγονός ότι η άσκηση επάγει την πρωτεινοσύνθεση[36].
Οπότε, σε περίπτωση προπόνησης αντιστάσεων μετά την ολονύκτια νηστεία φαίνεται λογικό να παρέχουμε άμεσα θρεπτικά συστατικά –ιδανικά με τη μορφή πρωτεινών και υδατανθράκων- με σκοπό την επαγωγή μυικής πρωτεινοσύνθεσης και μείωση της πρωτεινοδιάσπασης έτσι ώστε να αντιστραφεί η καταβολική φάση με μια αναβολική.
 Κάτι τέτοιο σε βάθος χρόνου ενδεχομένως να οδηγήσει αθροιστικά σε αύξηση της μυικής μάζας. 





Αυτό θέτει αναπόφευκτα το ερώτημα του πώς η προ-προπονητική διατροφή μπορεί να επηρεάσει την αναγκαιότητα ή την αποτελεσματικότητα της διατροφής μεταπροπονητικά, δεδομένου ότι δεν προπονούνται όλοι σε κατάσταση νηστείας. 
Στην πραγματικότητα, είναι σύνηθες για εκείνους που έχουν ως  πρωταρχικό στόχο της αύξηση της μυϊκής μαζας ή/και της δύναμης να καταναλώνουν ένα γευμα 1- 2 ώρες πριν την άσκηση έτσι ώστε να βελτιώσουν την επίδοσή τους. 
Ανάλογα με το μέγεθος του γεύματος και της σύστασης του, αυτό το γευμα μπορεί να ειναι ταυτόχρονα τόσο προ-προπονητικό όσο και άμεσο μεταπροπονητικό καθώς ο χρόνος πέψης/ απορρόφησης συνεχίζεται και μέσα στην περίοδο ανάρρωσης. 
Οι Tipton et al. [63] παρατήρησαν πως μια σχετικά μικρή δόση EAAs (6 g) που καταναλώνεται αμέσως πριν την προπόνηση μπορεί να αυξήσει τα επίπεδα των αμινοξέων τόσο στο αίμα όσο και στους μυς κατά περίπου 130% με τα επίπεδα αυτών να παραμένουν ψηλά για τις επόμενες δύο ωρες μετά την προπόνηση.
 Παρά του οτι αυτά τα ευρήματα αμφισβητήθηκαν στη συνέχεια απο τους Fujita et al. [64], άλλη ερευνα των Tipton et al. [65] έδειξε οτι πρόσληψη 20 g whey αμέσως πριν την προπόνηση αύξησε κατά 4.4 φορές την πρόσληψη των αμινοξέων στους μυς σε σχέση με τα προ-προπονητικά επίπεδα και δεν κατέβηκαν στα αρχικά επίπεδα μέχρι και 3 ώρες μετά την προπόνηση.
 Αυτά τα στοιχεία δείχνουν πως ακόμα και μικρή έως μεσαία χρήση EAAs ή υψηλής βιολογικής αξίας πρωτείνης που καταναλώθηκε αμέσως πριν την προπόνηση είναι ικανη να διατηρήσει την διανομή αμινοξέων και μεταπροπονητικά. Λαμβάνοντας υπόψη αυτό το σενάριο, η χορήγηση πρωτεΐνης μετά την άσκηση με στόχο την άμβλυνση του καταβολισμού φαίνεται περιττή. Το επόμενο προγραμματισμένο γεύμα πλούσιο σε πρωτεΐνη (είτε αυτό γίνεται αμέσως ή 1-2 ώρες μετά την άσκηση) είναι πιθανόν επαρκές για μεγιστοποίηση της αναρρωσης και του αναβολισμού.

Από την άλλη πλευρά, υπάρχουν άλλοι που μπορεί να προπονούνται πριν από το γεύμα ή μετά τη δουλειά, όπου το προηγούμενο γεύμα τελείωσε 4-6 ώρες πριν από την έναρξη της άσκησης.
 Αυτή η χρονική υστέρηση στην κατανάλωση θρεπτικών συστατικών μπορεί να θεωρηθεί αρκετά σημαντική ώστε να δικαιολογείται η μεταπροπονητική διατροφή εαν ο πρωταρχικός στόχος ειναι η διατήρηση ή η ανάπτυξη της μυικής μαζας. Ο Layman [77] εκτιμησε ότι η αναβολική επίδραση ενός γεύματος διαρκεί 5-6 ώρες με βάση το ποσοστό του μεταβολισμού των αμινοξέων μεταγευματικά.
 Ωστόσο μελέτες σε ποντικια [78,79] και ανθρώπους [80,81] δείχνουν ότι η μεταγευματική αύξηση της μυικής πρωτεινοσύνθεσης (MPS) από την πρόσληψη αμινοξέων ή γεύματος πλούσιου σε  πρωτεΐνη είναι πιο παροδική, καθώς επιστρέφει στην αρχική κατάσταση μέσα σε 3 ώρες παρά τη συνεχη αύξηση της διαθεσιμότητας αμινοξέων. 





Υπό το φως αυτών των ευρημάτων, όταν η άσκηση ξεκινά περισσότερο από 3-4 ώρες μετά το τελευταιο γεύμα, η κλασική σύσταση να καταναλώνεται πρωτεΐνη (τουλάχιστον 25 γραμμάρια) όσο το δυνατόν συντομότερα φαίνεται δικαιολογημένη, προκειμένου να αναστραφεί η καταβολική κατάσταση, η οποία με τη σειρά της θα μπορούσε να επισπεύσει τη μυϊκή ανάρρωση και ανάπτυξη. Ωστόσο, όπως αναφέρεται προηγουμένως μπορούν να γίνουν μικρές διατροφικές παρεμβάσεις πριν την άσκηση, εάν αναμένεται μια σημαντική καθυστέρηση στην μεταπροπονητική διατροφή.
Μια ενδιαφέρουσα περιοχή των παραπανω υποθέσεων είναι η γενίκευση αυτών των συστάσεων σε ομαδες με διαφορετικό προπονητικό ή/και ηλικιακό υπόβαθρο.
 Οι Burd et al. [82] ανέφεραν ότι μια μεγάλη περίοδος προπόνησης  αντιστάσεων σε αρχάριους  διεγείρει τόσο την μιτοχονδριακή όσο και την σαρκομερική πρωτεινοσύνθεση, ενώ σε ηδη προπονημένα άτομα, παρατηρείται σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό η σαρκομερική πρωτεϊνοσύνθεση.
Αυτό υποδηλώνει μια μικρότερη συνολικά ανταπόκριση σε ήδη προπονημένα άτομα  που δυνητικά δικαιολογεί μεγαλύτερη προσοχή στον χρονισμό λήψης πρωτεΐνης και τον τύπο της (π.χ., πηγές με υψηλή συγκέντρωση λευκίνης όπως αυτές που περιέχουνν τα γαλακτοκομικά προιόντα) με σκοπό τη βελτιστοποίηση της μυϊκής προσαρμογής.
Εκτός από τη φυσική κατάσταση, η ηλικία μπορεί να επηρεάσει τέτοιου είδους προσαρμογές. Ηλικιωμένα άτομα εμφανίζουν αυτό που έχει ονομαστεί "αναβολική αντίσταση» (anabolic resistance) που χαρακτηρίζεται από μια χαμηλότερη δεκτικότητα προς τα αμινοξέα και την προπόνηση με αντιστάσεις [83].

Οι μηχανισμοί που διέπουν αυτό το φαινόμενο είναι ασαφείς, αλλά υπάρχουν ενδείξεις ότι σε νεότερα άτομα, η αναβολική απόκριση στη κατανάλωση πρωτεΐνης φαίνεται να σταθεροποιείται σε μια χαμηλότερη δόση από ό,τι σε ηλικιωμένα άτομα. Καταδεικνύοντας αυτό το σημείο, οι Moore et al. [84] βρήκαν ότι σε νέους άνδρες 20 γρ πρωτεΐνης αυγού μεγιστοποιούν το ερέθισμα της MPS μετά την άσκηση, ενώ 40 γρ οδηγούσαν σε αυξημένη οξείδωση λευκίνης χωρίς καμία περαιτέρω αύξηση της MPS. 
Σε αντίθεση, οι Yang et al. [85] διαπίστωσαν ότι ηλικιωμένα άτομα παρουσίασαν μεγαλύτερη αύξηση της MPS όταν κατανάλωναν δόση των 40 g πρωτεΐνης ορού γάλακτος (σε σύγκριση με 20 γρ) μετά την άσκηση. Τα ευρήματα αυτά υποδηλώνουν ότι άτομα μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας χρειάζονται υψηλότερες δόσεις πρωτεϊνης με σκοπό τη βελτιστοποίηση της αναβολικής απόκρισης που δημιουργείται από την προπόνηση. Κατι τέτοιο δειχνει οτι χρειάζεται περαιτέρω έρευνα για να εκτιμηθεί καλύτερα ο χρονισμός της μεταπροπονητικής διατροφής σε διάφορους πληθυσμούς, ιδιαίτερα μεταξύ αρχάριων/ έμπειρων και νέων / ηλικιωμένων.

Υπάρχουν όμως κάποιοι περιορισμοί...

1. Ενώ υπάρχει αφθονία δεδομένων, δεν υπάρχουν ελεγχόμενες μελέτες μακράς διάρκειας που να συγκρίνουν συστηματικά τις επιπτώσεις των διαφορετικών χρονισμών των γευματων. Η πλειοψηφία των μακροχρόνιων μελετών έχουν εξετασει ξεχωριστά την μεταπροπονητική και την προ-προπονητική διατροφή και δεν τις συγκρίνουν.
 Αυτό εμποδίζει την πιθανότητα απομόνωσης των επιδράσεων του κάθε τύπου διατροφής. Δηλαδή, δεν μπορούμε να γνωρίζουμε αν η προ- ή η μετά-προπονητικη διατροφη ήταν σημαντικοτερη και ποια τελικα συνεισέφερε στα αποτελέσματα (ή την έλλειψη αυτών). 

2. Ένας άλλος σημαντικός περιορισμός είναι ότι η πλειοψηφία της μακροχρόνιων ερευνών παραμελούν να εξετάσουν τη συνολική πρόσληψη πρωτεΐνης.
 Ως εκ τούτου, δεν είναι δυνατόν να εξακριβωθεί κατά πόσο τα θετικά αποτελέσματα επηρεάστηκαν από το χρονοδιάγραμμα σε σχέση με την προπονηση, ή απλά αν κατι τετοιο εξαρτήθηκε από μια μεγαλύτερη συνολική πρόσληψη πρωτεΐνης.

3. Περαιτέρω, οι δοσεις που χρησιμοποιηθηκαν ήταν συντηρητικές, παρέχοντας μόνο 10-20 g πρωτεΐνης κοντά στην περίοδο άσκησης. Απαιτούνται περισσότερες έρευνες χρησιμοποιώντας δόσεις πρωτεΐνης που ειναι γνωστό οτι μεγιστοποιούν την αναβολική απόκριση, η οποία έχει δειχθεί ότι είναι περίπου 20-40 γρ, ανάλογα με την ηλικία [84,85]. 

4. Υπάρχει επίσης έλλειψη μακροχρόνιων μελετών που να εξετάζουν την συνκατανάλωση πρωτεΐνης και υδατάνθρακα κοντά στις ώρες προπόνησης. Μέχρι στιγμής, οι μακροχρόνιες μελέτες έχουν αποδοσει διφορούμενα αποτελέσματα. 
Στο σύνολό τους, δεν επιβεβαιώνουν με συνέπεια (συνεχή τρόπο) τα θετικά αποτελεσματα των μελετών της μεταπροπονητικής διατροφής.


5. Επίσης, η πλειονότητα των μελετών σχετικά με το θέμα έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί σε αρχάριους. Οι μυϊκές προσαρμογές σε εκείνους που δεν έχουν εμπειρία πανω σε προπονήσεις αντιστάσεων τείνουν να είναι ισχυρές, και δεν εκφράζουν απαραίτητα τα κέρδη που θα είχαν έμπειρα (προπονημένα) άτομα. Επομένως μένει να καθοριστεί αν η προπονητική εμπειρία με την ανάλογη μεταπροπονητική διατροφή επηρεάζει την απάντηση υπερτροφίας.

6. Τέλος, οι τρέχουσες μέθοδοι που χρησιμοποιούνται για την εκτίμηση της μυικής υπερτροφίας εχουν μεγάλη ανομοιογένεια, και η ακρίβεια των λαμβανόμενων μέτρων αμφισβητούνται [68]. 
Ως εκ τούτου, είναι αμφίβολο αν αυτά τα εργαλεία είναι αρκετά ευαίσθητα για να ανιχνεύσουν τις μικρές διαφορές στην μυϊκή υπερτροφία. Αν και μικρές διακυμάνσεις σε μυϊκή μάζα θα έχουν μικρή χρησιμότητα στο γενικό πληθυσμό, θα μπορούσαν να είναι πολύ σημαντικές για αθλητές υψηλού επιπέδου και bodybuilders.
Έτσι, παρά τις αντικρουόμενες ενδείξεις, τα δυνητικά οφέλη της μεταπροπονητικής διατροφής δεν μπορούν να απορριφθούν εύκολα για εκείνους που επιδιώκουν να βελτιστοποιήσουν την απόκριση υπερτροφιας. Με την ίδια λογική, πολλές διαφορετικές διατροφικές συνήθειες μεταξύ ατόμων αμφισβητούν την κοινή παραδοχή ότι το"αναβολικό παράθυρο ευκαιρίας» είναι καθολικά περιορισμενο και επείγον.


*Πρακτικές εφαρμογές
*



Είναι δύσκολο να γίνουν γενικές συστάσεις και αυτό οφείλεται στην ασυμφωνία των ευρημάτων και την έλλειψη συστηματικών ερευνών που επιδιώκουν να βρουν τη βέλτιστη δόση πρωτεΐνης πριν ή / και μετά την προπόνηση.
 Οι εφαρμογές στο χρονισμό της διατροφης με στοχο τη μυική υπερτροφία αναπόφευκτα θα πρέπει να μελετηθουν συνδιαστικά με  παρατηρήσεις πεδίου και ανάλογη εμπειρία με σκοπό να γεφυρωθούν τα κενά στην επιστημονική βιβλιογραφία. 
Έτσι, υψηλής βιολογικής αξίας πρωτεΐνη σε δόση 0,4 - 0,5 g / kg καθαρής μυικής μάζας (LBM) τόσο προ- όσο και μετα- προπονητικά είναι μια απλή, ασφαλής οδηγία η οποία αντανακλά τις τρέχουσες ενδείξεις που δείχνουν τη μέγιστη αναβολική δράση των 20-40g [52,84,85].
 Για παράδειγμα, κάποιος με 70 κιλά LBM θα καταναλώνει περίπου 28-35 g πρωτείνης τόσο μεταπροπονητικα όσο και προ-προπονητικά. Η υπέρβαση αυτης της δοσης θα μπορούσε να είναι ήσσονος σημασίας (εάν υπάρχει), ενώ μικρότερη δόση ή παραμεληση αυτής δεν θα μεγιστοποιήσει την αναβολική απάντηση.
Λόγω της αναβολικης επίπτωσης ενός γεύματος πλούσιου σε πρωτεΐνη και της συνέργειάς της με την προπονηση, τα προ-και μετά-την άσκηση γευματα δεν πρεπει να απέχουν περισσότερο από περίπου 3-4 ώρες με δεδομενο οτι μια τυπική προπόνηση με αντιστάσεις διάρκει 45-90 λεπτά. Εάν η κατανάλωση γίνεται σε ιδιαίτερα μεγάλα γεύματα (που εγγενώς είναι πιο αντικαταβολικά), μπορεί να εξαχθεί η υπόθεση οτι δύναται να γίνει μια επιμήκυνση του χρονικού διαστήματος για 5-6 ώρες. 
Αυτή η στρατηγική καλύπτει τα υποθετικά οφέλη του χρονισμού των γευμάτων και συγχρόνως επιτρέπει σημαντική ευελιξία όσον αφορά το μέγεθος του παράθυρου ευκαιρίας πριν και μετά την προπόνηση. Ο συγκεκριμένος χρονισμος μέσα σε αυτό το γενικό πλαίσιο μπορει να ποικίλλει ανάλογα με την προτίμηση και την ανοχή κάθε ατόμου, καθώς και η διάρκεια της άσκησης.

Ένα από τα πολλά παραδείγματα που περιλαμβάνουν μια 60-λεπτη προπόνηση αντιστάσεων θα μπορούσε να είναι ένα 90-λεπτο παράθυρο ευκαιρίας τόσο πριν όσο και μετά την προπόνηση. Αντίθετα, αν η προπόνηση κάποιου υπερβαίνει την τυπική διάρκεια προπόνησης που προαναφέρθηκε το μεταπροπονητικό παράθυρο μικραίνει.
 Η μετατόπιση της προπόνησης πιο κοντά στο προ-προπονητικό ή στο μεταπροπονητικό γευμα μπορεί να γίνει με βάση την προσωπική προτίμηση, ανοχή, τρόπο ζωής ή/και περιορισμούς/ πρόγραμμα του καθενος.
Ακόμη πιο διφορούμενες απαντήσεις μπορούν να δωθούν για τη δοσολογία και το χρονισμό των υδατανθράκων καθώς οι τελευταίοι αποτελούν μια γκρίζα περιοχή χωρίς επαρκή στοιχεία για να δωθούν συγκεκριμένες συστάσεις. Είναι δελεαστικό να προταθει μια δόση υδατανθράκων πριν και μετά την προπόνηση τουλάχιστον ίση ή μεγαλύτερη της προσλαμβανόμενης πρωτείνης.
 Ωστόσο, η διαθεσιμότητα των υδατάνθράκων τόσο κατά τη διάρκεια όσο και μετά την άσκηση είναι κάτι που πρέπει να απασχολεί περισσότερο τα αθλήματα αντοχής από ότι τις προπονήσεις που σαν σκοπό έχουν τη δύναμη ή την υπερτροφία.





Επιπλέον, η σημασία της συν-κατανάλωσης υδατάνθρακα και πρωτεΐνης μετά την άσκηση αμφισβητήθηκε πρόσφατα από μελέτες που εξετάζουν την περίοδο αναρρωσης, ιδιαίτερα όταν παρέχεται επαρκής ποσότητα πρωτεΐνης.
 Οι Koopman et al [52] διαπίστωσαν ότι η ταυτόχρονη κατανάλωση υδατάνθρακα μετά απο προπόνηση ολόκληρου του σώματος (full body) (σε δόσεις 0,15, ή 0,6 γρ / κιλό/ ώρα) με επαρκή ποσότητα υδρολυμένης καζείνης (0.3 γρ / κιλό/ ώρα) δεν αύξησε την ισορροπία του σώματος σε πρωτείνη κατά τη διάρκεια μιας 6-ωρης περιόδου ανάρρωσης μεταπροπονητικά σε σύγκριση με ίδια περίοδο ανάρρωσης μόνο με πρωτείνη.
 Στη συνέχεια, οι Staples et al [53] ανέφεραν ότι μετά από προπόνηση κάτω σώματος (lower body) με άσκηση αντίστασης (εκτάσεις τετρακεφαλων), και αφού καταναλώθηκαν 25 γρ απομονωμένης whey, η αύξηση της συνολικής ισορροπίας του σώματος σε πρωτείνη τόσο σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας όσο και μετά την άσκηση  δεν βελτιώθηκε με την προσθήκη 50 g μαλτοδεξτρίνης κατά τη διάρκεια μιας περιόδου ανάρρωσης 3 ωρών.
 Έχοντας ως στόχο την μεγιστοποίηση των μυικών κερδών, τα ευρήματα αυτά υποστηρίζουν τον ευρύτερο στόχο της κάλυψης των συνολικών υδατανθράκων κατα τη διάρκεια της μέρας από το να προταθεί ένας συγκεκριμένος χρονισμός τους μέσα στη μέρα. 
Συλλογικά, αυτά τα δεδομένα δείχνουν μια αυξημένη δυνατότητα ευελιξίας όσον αφορά τη διατροφή, αναζητώντας παράλληλα τον βέλτιστο χρονισμό.







> *Βιβλιογραφία*
> 
> 36. Kumar V, Atherton P, Smith K, Rennie MJ:  Human muscle protein synthesis and breakdown during and after exercise. J Appl Physiol 2009, 106(6):2026–39. 
> 52. Koopman R, Beelen M, Stellingwerff T, Pennings B, Saris WH, Kies AK, Kuipers H, van Loon LJ:  Coingestion of ψarbohydrate with protein does not further augment postexercise muscle protein synthesis. Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab 2007, 293(3):E833–42. 
> 53. Staples AW, Burd NA, West DW, Currie KD, Atherton PJ, Moore DR, Rennie MJ, Macdonald MJ, Baker SK, Phillips SM: Carbohydrate does not augment exercise-induced protein accretion versus protein alone. Med Sci Sports Exerc. 2011, 43(7):1154–61. 
> 63. Tipton KD, Rasmussen BB, Miller SL, Wolf SE, Owens-Stovall SK, Petrini BE, Wolfe RR: Timing of amino acid-carbohydrate ingestion alters anabolic response of muscle to resistance exercise. Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab 2001, 281(2):E197–206. 
> 64. Fujita S, Dreyer HC, Drummond MJ, Glynn EL, Volpi E, Rasmussen BB:  Essential amino acid and carbohydrate ingestion before resistance exercise does not enhance postexercise muscle protein synthesis. J Appl Physiol 2009, 106(5):1730–9. 
> 65. Tipton KD, Elliott TA, Cree MG, Aarsland AA, Sanford AP, Wolfe RR: Stimulation of net muscle protein synthesis by whey protein ingestion before and after exercise. Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab 2007, 292(1):E71–6.
> 68. Adams G, Bamman MM:  Characterization and regulation of mechanical loadinginduced compensatory muscle hypertrophy. Comprehensive Physiology 2012, 2829:2970. 
> ...

----------


## loukiss

πολυ καλο αρθρο

να ρωτησω κατι , στο αρθρο αναφερονται (σε βαθος χρονου) μεγαλυτερα κερδη οταν πηγαινεις απο νηστεια στην προπονηση (πχ κανα 2ωρο απ οταν ξυπνας νηστικος)... αν ομως καποιος κανει προπονηση που εξαντλει τα glycogen cells , θα επηρεασει αρνητικα την ολη διαδικασια? (μην ξεπερνωντας τα 90 λεπτα προπονησης)

ευχαριστω

----------


## average_joe

σε ποιο σημειο αναφερεται οτι υπαρχουν μεγαλυτερα κερδη?
τωρα στο αλλο που ρωτας δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι ευκολα να εξαντληθουν οι αποθηκες γλυκογονου με τα βαρη εκτος αν κανεις καποιον συνδυασμο προπονησης και διατροφης οπως αναφερεται στο Lyle Mcdonald's Ultimate Diet 2.0 
απο τη στιγμη που θα φας μετα και εχεις και υδατανθρακες καποια στιγμη μεσα στη μερα δεν βρισκω λογο να σε παει πισω κατι τετοιο.

----------


## loukiss

ok λαθος οχι μεγαλυτερα (αν και πιστευα οτι υπονοειται)

κανω προπονηση με μεγαλο αριθμο total reps , rest pause μεθοδους (20-35 secs διαλειμα) .. 

thanks για τη διευκρινιση  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beefmeup

ουραιο αθρο μαν...ευχαριστουμε κ για την αποδωση..ειναι σπαζοκεφαλια καμια φορα η δουλεια αυτη.. :03. Bowdown: 

το καλο ειναι πως υπαρχουν αρκετα πραγματα συγκεντρωμενα εδω μεσα,που μας απασχολουν κατα καιρους μαζι με τα references..οπως αυτο ας πουμε των υ/αων στο μεταπροπονητικο..
κ η διαρκεια του αναβολικου παραθυρου μετα την προπονηση σε συνδιασμο με την προπροπνητικη διατροφη κ τα αποεθματα αμινοξεων στο σωμα εκεινες τις ωρες..
οπως επισης μας καταδυκνυει οτι η βελτιστη μυικη πρωτεινοσυνθεση επιτυγχανεται με ραγδαιες αλλαγες στις κορυφωσεις αμινοξεων μεσα στην μερα,κατι που προτεινεται κ εδω..

well done :03. Clap:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

απο τις πιο χρησιμες ερευνες να σαι καλα Joe. :03. Clap:

----------


## Θεμιστοκλης

Πολυ χρησιμο αρθρο και παραλληλα σπαζοκεφαλιοα οπως ανεφερε και ο beef!

Εγω θα σταθω στο κομματι που αναφερεται για τους υδατανθρακες μετα την προπονηση.. Εγω ολα αυτα τα χρονια που ασχολουμαι ηξερα οτι για μεταπροπονητικο χρειαζομουν μαζι με την πρωτεινη μου και τα BCAA και μιας μορφης υδατανθρακα υψηλου GI για καλυτερη αποκατασταση. Προσφατα ομως ολη αυτη η θεωρια ανατραπηκε καθως μου ειπαν οτι αμεσως μετα την προπονηση η ληψη υδατανθρακα μαζι με την πρωτεινη και τα αμηνοξεα δεν σε αφηνει να εκμεταλευτεις σωστα το GH (Growth Hormone) το οποιο βρισκεται σε υψηλα επιπεδα μετα την προπονηση και οτι η προσληψη υδατανθρακα θα πρεπει να γινεται μετα απο 30'-45' λεπτα. Καθως επισης η ιδια αρχη ισχυει και για το πρωινο επειδη και οταν ξυπνησουμε τα επιπεδα της GH ειναι σε υψηλα σημεια.

Σα να μπερδευομαι λιγο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

πολυ καλη δουλεια το αρθρο αυτο...   :03. Clap: 





> Πολυ χρησιμο αρθρο και παραλληλα σπαζοκεφαλιοα οπως ανεφερε και ο beef!
> 
> Εγω θα σταθω στο κομματι που αναφερεται για τους υδατανθρακες μετα την προπονηση.. Εγω ολα αυτα τα χρονια που ασχολουμαι ηξερα οτι για μεταπροπονητικο χρειαζομουν μαζι με την πρωτεινη μου και τα BCAA και μιας μορφης υδατανθρακα υψηλου GI για καλυτερη αποκατασταση. Προσφατα ομως ολη αυτη η θεωρια ανατραπηκε καθως μου ειπαν οτι αμεσως μετα την προπονηση η ληψη υδατανθρακα μαζι με την πρωτεινη και τα αμηνοξεα δεν σε αφηνει να εκμεταλευτεις σωστα το GH (Growth Hormone) το οποιο βρισκεται σε υψηλα επιπεδα μετα την προπονηση και οτι η προσληψη υδατανθρακα θα πρεπει να γινεται μετα απο 30'-45' λεπτα. Καθως επισης η ιδια αρχη ισχυει και για το πρωινο επειδη και οταν ξυπνησουμε τα επιπεδα της GH ειναι σε υψηλα σημεια.
> 
> Σα να μπερδευομαι λιγο


θεμιστοκλη ειναι λογικο να μπερδευεσαι. και ο λογος ειναι πως αναλογα την κατασταση σου, τους στοχους σου, την ολη προηγουμενη διατροφη σου, αλλα και της αναγκες τις περιοδους, τις προπονησεις, ολα αυτα αυξομειωνοντε και εναλλασοντε αναλογος.

στο bodybuilding τιποτα δεν ειναι στανταρ, και τιποτα ντε φακτο.

απλα παντα γινοντε αναφορες στις επιλογες που υπαρχουν και τις λυσεις που μπορεις να εχεις ανα πασα στιγμη βαση καποιον ερευνων και απο εμπειρικες αναφορες αποτελεσματων.

----------


## Θεμιστοκλης

> πολυ καλη δουλεια το αρθρο αυτο...  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> θεμιστοκλη ειναι λογικο να μπερδευεσαι. και ο λογος ειναι πως αναλογα την κατασταση σου, τους στοχους σου, την ολη προηγουμενη διατροφη σου, αλλα και της αναγκες τις περιοδους, τις προπονησεις, ολα αυτα αυξομειωνοντε και εναλλασοντε αναλογος.
> 
> στο bodybuilding τιποτα δεν ειναι στανταρ, και τιποτα ντε φακτο.
> 
> απλα παντα γινοντε αναφορες στις επιλογες που υπαρχουν και τις λυσεις που μπορεις να εχεις ανα πασα στιγμη βαση καποιον ερευνων και απο εμπειρικες αναφορες αποτελεσματων.


Πολυ σωστα! Τα περισσοτερα τα μαθαινεις εμπειρικα και σε βαθος χρονου. Η γνωση ειναι δυναμη αλλα και παλι, οσο περισσοτερα ξερεις τοσο περισσοτερο προβληματιζεσαι  :01. Smile:

----------


## average_joe

thanks παιδες  :01. Smile:  και στην ομαδα που βοηθησε στη μεταφραση του  :03. Thumb up: 

ανεβηκε καπου τελη γεναρη απο τους alan aragon, schoenfeld.
αποτελει μια περιληψη αρκετων παλαιοτερων καποιες απο τις οποιες εχουν αναλυθει και εδω οπως η Έρευνα: Preworkout vs Post-Workout 

απο κει τα και περα παρα του οτι μπαινουν σε πειρασμο να δωσουν καποιες γενικες οδηγιες στη διατροφη γυρω απο τις ωρες προπονησης αλλα αυτες δεν αποτελουν μονοδρομο καθως ολα καθοριζονται απο τις γενικες αναγκες ενος ατομου, του προγραμματισμου του και γενικα πως εχει μοιρασει τα γευματα του μεσα στη μερα.
ετσι ο τροπος που ο καθενας θα την ερμηνευσει εχει να κανει καθαρα με το τι πιστευει και με τι πρωτοκολλα εχει πειραματιστει. 

στην ουσια αυτη η μελετη μπορει να υποστηριξει οποιαδηποτε πρακτικη ακολουθειται απο την πιο χαλαρη μεχρι και την πιο σκληροπυρηνικη.
ενδειξεις υπαρχουν, οποτε trial and error  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## aqua_bill

Εξαιρετικός γι ακόμα μια φορά . Ευχαριστούμε Beef

----------


## reignman007

Να πω την αληθεια περισσοτερες αποριες μου δημιουργησε το αρθρο παρα μου ελυσε.

α)Αν καταναλωσεις την whey σου πριν την προπονηση και μετα στο 45λεπτο μετα την προπονηση φας το γευμα σου εισαι "κερδισμενος"?

β)Αν η whey που παιρνεις πριν την προπονηση ειναι πολλαπλων πηγων(δηλαδη ταχειας-βραδειας) ενισχυει την λογικη του α.?

γ)Αν παρεις την δοση της πρωτεινης σου(οσα γραμμαρια αναλογουν στον καθενα) διαιρεμενη σε 2 ληψεις,μια πριν μια μετα την προπονηση,υπαρχει λογος η απλα βαζεις μια σκοτουρα ακομα στο κεφαλι σου μπλεκοντας prewo,whey πριν,whey μετα κλπ κλπ?

δ)Μηπως ολα τα παραπανω ειναι ψιλα γραμματα για ολους πλην καποιας ελιτ αθλητων και απλα ειναι τροφη για επιστημονικη συζητηση και αναγωγη μονο στους εν λογω αθλητες?

----------


## average_joe

α. δεν ειναι θεμα κερδισμενος ή χαμενος. σου δινει διαφορους τροπους χρησης συμπληρωματος ή φαγητου που οι ενδειξεις δειχνουν οτι θα αποφερουν ιδιο αποτελεσμα. αυτο που ρωτας γινεται απλα η λεξη whey μπορει να αντικατασταθει με φαγητο και οι χρονισμοι να εχουν μεγαλυτερη αποσταση χωρις δηλ. να αγχωνεσαι οτι "τωρα πρεπει να φαω".

β. αν εχεις παρει πολλων πηγων το μεταπροπονητικο σου μπορει να ναι και φαγητο, κθως αφου θα τελειωσεις την πρωτεινη, ακομα θα κυκλοφορουν αμινοξεα απο το προηγουμενο γευμα.

γ. αν το σκεφτεσαι τοσο μαλλον παραπανω σκοτουρα, κανεις ενα απο τα δυο και εισαι κομπλε.

δ. μπορεις να κανεις αναγωγη και στο μεσο ασκουμενο, αν διαβαζοντας τετοιες μελετες κατοπιν αναλογου πειραματισμου, καταληξεις στο συμπερασμα οτι ο χρονισμος δεν ειναι τοσο αναγκαιος και αμεσος οπως μας εχει δωθει σαν εντυπωση.

ενα παραδειγμα απο μενα γυρω απο τους χρονισμους αυτους, πινω whey με μια ποσοτητα λιπαρων (για να καθυστερησει ακομα περισσοτερο η πεψη) κανα 2ωρο πριν την προπο, κανω προπονηση καμια ωρα και στην επομενη 1.30 ωρα αφου εχω τελειωσει με μπανιο αργμα κτλ τρωω κανονικα φαγητο.
αυτο με βολευει εμενα δεν αποτελει καποια αληθεια που πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησει καποιος αλλος απλα βλεπω οτι κατι τετοιο δεν με παει πισω συμφωνει με τις αναγκες της καθημερινοτητας μου κτλ.

----------


## beefmeup

> Εξαιρετικός γι ακόμα μια φορά . Ευχαριστούμε Beef


με μπερδεψες μαν..αλλος το εκανε,εγω το θεμα του σχολιασμου ανοιξα.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## reignman007

average_joe με καλυψες απολυτα ευχαριστω

----------


## procop

ωραιο αρθρο average

----------


## jam

το αθρο ουσιαστικα εκανε τα πανω - κατω  :05. Weights:  ανετρεψε αρκετες ισως σωστες , ισως λανθασμενες προηγουμενες ερευνες , αυτο δηλαδη με τους υδατανθρακες μετα την προπο και η νηστια πριν την προπονηση και αλλα , οπως και να 'χει το πραγμα δεν στηριζεται σε βαθος χρονου η ολη ερευνα αρα προχωραμε οπως ξεραμε και σε καποια επομενη εξελιξη επανερχομαστε , ωστοσο ωραια μελετη  :03. Clapping:  και οποιος εχει τιποτα καινουργιο ενημερωνει   :02. Confused2:

----------


## average_joe

η ερευνα δεν προσθετει νεα δεδομενα κανει μια κριτικη πανω στις σημαντικοτερες προηγουμενες και προσπαθει να βρει τυχον λαθη τους.
οποτε αυτο που λες σε βαθος χρονου δεν ξερω απο που προεκυψε και το γραφεις γιατι δεν εψαξε κατι καινουργιο.
@procop, thanks εστω και ετεροχρονισμενα. :02. Welcome:

----------


## GeoNosX

> πολυ καλη δουλεια το αρθρο αυτο...  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> θεμιστοκλη ειναι λογικο να μπερδευεσαι. και ο λογος ειναι πως αναλογα την κατασταση σου, τους στοχους σου, την ολη προηγουμενη διατροφη σου, αλλα και της αναγκες τις περιοδους, τις προπονησεις, ολα αυτα αυξομειωνοντε και εναλλασοντε αναλογος.
> 
> στο bodybuilding τιποτα δεν ειναι στανταρ, και τιποτα ντε φακτο.
> 
> απλα παντα γινοντε αναφορες στις επιλογες που υπαρχουν και τις λυσεις που μπορεις να εχεις ανα πασα στιγμη βαση καποιον ερευνων και απο εμπειρικες αναφορες αποτελεσματων.


Φιλε να σε ρωτησω κατι εγω διαβασα αυτο το αρθροhttp://www.bodybuilding.gr/index.php...10-00&Itemid=4 που λεει οτι ειναι καλο να παιρνουμε και μια μικρη δοση (γλυκοζης κυριως) μετα την προπονηση ειναι 
αληθεια??? :01. Unsure:

----------


## grtech

Ωραίο άρθρο που επιμελήθηκε ο φίλος average_joe  :03. Clap: .

Ένα  μιας και το ξανα διαβάζω.

----------

